# New Win Photo for Mystic



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Winners Dog & Best of Winners for baby Mystic.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

He's not exactly a baby anymore, at least not in the looks department! I love his conformation!  Congratulations.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations again to you and Mystic. Definitely doesn't look like a baby anymore. Looks very big & strong.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I cannot believe how fast he matured. I'm completely stunned by how grown up he looks! Congrats, you guys!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, this is the time he stuck his head in the yogurt container, and I rebathed him at the last minute. He didnt get completely dry, so he looks like a yak, lol, or a grizzly bear. He is such a happy pup, and looks right into the judge's eyes and wags. Silly goose. I am excited for when he is a Big Dawg.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Can't be baby Mystic?? He is outstanding! How old is he now, he looks so grown-up. Funny about the yogurt, you would never know it because he looks perfect. Its funny you bring the "truth" to the story, because looking at him, you would think he was having a perfect easy day at winning! Behind the scenes it is a totally different story - Haa!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

He looks wonderful, Jill! I cannot believe how mature he looks.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Deber said:


> Can't be baby Mystic?? He is outstanding! How old is he now, he looks so grown-up. Funny about the yogurt, you would never know it because he looks perfect. Its funny you bring the "truth" to the story, because looking at him, you would think he was having a perfect easy day at winning! Behind the scenes it is a totally different story - Haa!


Behind the scenes was a madhouse, bc there was also a big storm and the judge didnt show up. I dont even know who this judge is, and he doesnt look dressed like he expected to get called into service, lol. 

Mystic has had more competition than I remember in past puppy classes. He beat 6 puppies in the 6-9 class this weekend, but did not get the points. ( Jenn Craig's Clooney did from Harborview!)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congrats to Mystic!!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Congrats! =D


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So handsome and what a wonderful temperament...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Behind the scenes was a madhouse, bc there was also a big storm and the judge didnt show up. I dont even know who this judge is, and he doesnt look dressed like he expected to get called into service, lol.


I was going to ask what was the deal with the judge.  

Was that Buffalo? <- I know a couple of Bertie's breeders were over there with a few dogs + his brother did well.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats !! Certainly is not that little puppy you had, in what seems to be not that long ago. However he still is great looking !!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Megora said:


> I was going to ask what was the deal with the judge.
> 
> Was that Buffalo? <- I know a couple of Bertie's breeders were over there with a few dogs + his brother did well.


This win of Mystic's is from Springfield, Massachusets. 

In Buffalo, the winner was Harborview's "Clooney" from Open Dog, who is gorgeous.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> So handsome and what a wonderful temperament...


Thanks, the best part is that awesome temperament. I am so happy with this puppy. Tamarack repeated the litter( well, dual sire between Tonka and Presto) so new little Mystics and Fuzzs were born. I would be tempted, but I have enough gold to keep my feet warm for now.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> I dont even know who this judge is, and he doesnt look dressed like he expected to get called into service, lol.


Don't you know...he is Calvin Klein. :roflmao:

Congrats!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> . . . Tamarack repeated the litter( well, dual sire between Tonka and Presto) so new little Mystics and Fuzzs were born.


Wondering what that means? The bitch is bred to both dogs?? Are the pups genetically tested to see who their sire actually is??


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> Wondering what that means? The bitch is bred to both dogs?? Are the pups genetically tested to see who their sire actually is??


 
Yes the breeder will have to test each pup to figure out who the sire is of each puppy.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats Jill!! He is very cute!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

kfayard said:


> Yes the breeder will have to test each pup to figure out who the sire is of each puppy.


Sorry to go off topic but have to ask . . . why would the breeder do that??


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

In the case of a girl who has been focusing on her "career" until age five or six, there is a chance to have babies of different pedigrees in one litter bc she may just have one or two. Also, a breeder might do it if the sire is older, and they are not sure about semen quality, so use a son too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jill - I think I saw Mystic today....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

LJack said:


> Don't you know...he is Calvin Klein. :roflmao:
> 
> Congrats!


 
Very good!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats!!! I hope you'll post a picture montage when Mystic turns one, so we can oooooo and ahhhhhh over how fast he's grown!! I feel like he was just this little fluff ball a few months ago and now he is all manly and grown. 

He will do magnificent things! And now that you're looking to bridge between Lush and Mystics pedigrees, oh the puppies you will make!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Megora said:


> Jill - I think I saw Mystic today....


Give him a kiss for me. I am getting ready for the epic drive to pick up him and Sookie too ( Goldiva's Love On The Wild Side). His littermate Fuzz in there too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Brave said:


> Congrats!!! I hope you'll post a picture montage when Mystic turns one, so we can oooooo and ahhhhhh over how fast he's grown!! I feel like he was just this little fluff ball a few months ago and now he is all manly and grown.
> 
> He will do magnificent things! And now that you're looking to bridge between Lush and Mystics pedigrees, oh the puppies you will make!!


He will be 12 months at the end of April- a ways to go still. I do hope his clearances are spotless etc, but even if none of my breeding plans work out, I am so truly loving Mystic. He is like Tally - a heart dog.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Give him a kiss for me. I am getting ready for the epic drive to pick up him and Sookie too ( Goldiva's Love On The Wild Side). His littermate Fuzz in there too.


Maybe I'll get a pic tomorrow? 

I'm fighting off a bug (it's right at that stage where all my joints are stiff and aching) and we are getting an inch of snow - so I left shortly after our class and missed the girls (saw their names in the catalog)... 

The dog we followed into the ring was a 1/2 brother of Mystic's as well, I think. The person holding his leash (I think his breeder or owner) was having a panic attack because the handler was caught up in another ring moments before she was supposed to take her dog into the ring.


----------



## Michelle/Flynn (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations! What a wonderful picture! Definitely a great looking golden =)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Megora said:


> Maybe I'll get a pic tomorrow?
> 
> I'm fighting off a bug (it's right at that stage where all my joints are stiff and aching) and we are getting an inch of snow - so I left shortly after our class and missed the girls (saw their names in the catalog)...
> 
> The dog we followed into the ring was a 1/2 brother of Mystic's as well, I think. The person holding his leash (I think his breeder or owner) was having a panic attack because the handler was caught up in another ring moments before she was supposed to take her dog into the ring.


I hope you're feeling better today. I would love a picture of Mystic or Fuzz! Sookie went major reserve yesterday. She has both majors and ten points total, but she broke her eye tooth completely off at the root on a frozen marrow bone. Mystic is getting too big for 6-9 puppy. He and Fuzz won their classes yesterday, but that's it. Mysty has 6 points from the baby classes, but now he needs to move up sidewise bc he has done so much growing. I sympathize with the panic attack handler. Most pints I have put on my own dogs have been in that situation, lol- unplanned schedule snafus. Hopefully, she won!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> Sorry to go off topic but have to ask . . . why would the breeder do that??


 If a breeder truly loves both dogs, sometimes breeders will do a dual sire litter. 

It is a crap shoot because all of the puppies could end up being sired by 1 of the 2 dogs. 

Some breeders do it if it is the females last litter and they really like both, so they try and do a dual sire litter.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

*{Some breeders do it if it is the females last litter and they really like both, so they try and do a dual sire litter}

*I learn so much on this forum! I like to think of myself as a reasonably knowledgeable dog owner, but this had never crossed my mind. I recall as a kid when a neighbor's dog had a litter sired by a couple different sires, but I never thought of a breeder doing this with a purpose.

Big congratulations to Mystic and Jill! So handsome! With Mystic and beautiful Lush and the others, your house must resemble one of those picture-perfect ads from LL Bean with the gorgeous goldens spread out beside the fire with a pair of bean boots and slippers...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> I hope you're feeling better today. I would love a picture of Mystic or Fuzz! Sookie went major reserve yesterday. She has both majors and ten points total, but she broke her eye tooth completely off at the root on a frozen marrow bone. Mystic is getting too big for 6-9 puppy. He and Fuzz won their classes yesterday, but that's it. Mysty has 6 points from the baby classes, but now he needs to move up sidewise bc he has done so much growing. I sympathize with the panic attack handler. Most pints I have put on my own dogs have been in that situation, lol- unplanned schedule snafus. Hopefully, she won!


 Forgot my camera....  <- My head is so fuzzy that I probably would forget THAT if it weren't attached. :uhoh:: As it was, I had to stomp on the brakes and rush back home to pick up an extension cord I'd forgotten, as well as the bag full of my grooming stuff. Oh dear. 

I did watch Mystic a lot closer this time - he's got a puppy face still, but the rest of him is so grown up. Definitely very grown up when compared to the other pup in the ring! And he's darker than I expected too. I think he's going to be a very pretty color when he grows up.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mystic won Best Puppy today, and then went on to win a Group 2 under Pat Trotter. Very proud of him, especially because his sister Fuzz is such a nice puppy and the Yukon puppy that is Willis x Carly is really nice too. I saw there was a Mirasol puppy and a Dreamworks puppy. The sporting group is tough, and I am thankful to the Mammanos for making an effort to show him even though it is the time of day they are crazy-busy with specials.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Mystic won Best Puppy today, and then went on to win a Group 2 under Pat Trotter. Very proud of him, especially because his sister Fuzz is such a nice puppy and the Yukon puppy that is Willis x Carly is really nice too. I saw there was a Mirasol puppy and a Dreamworks puppy. The sporting group is tough, and I am thankful to the Mammanos for making an effort to show him even though it is the time of day they are crazy-busy with specials.


Okay - what is group 2? Is this something separate from the regular show? 

The Mirasol puppy was the one he beat yesterday and today. He was really adorable and had people rooting for him too.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Mystic is really on a roll. Big congratulations!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The group is fun to watch bc you get to see all the other breeds. The Irish and Gordon setters are always so flashy, and the english setters and springer spaniels I love to watch.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats on another win!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Megora said:


> Okay - what is group 2?
> 
> Once they win Best Puppy for their breed, they go on to compete in the group just like the big kids, only against each Best Puppy- so like the best irish setter puppy,the best brittany puppy, the sussex spaniel, the chessie, the labrador puppy, the best cocker spaniel puppies, the spinoni italiano , the springers, irish water spaniel the english setter puppy, the vizsla puppy - all the different sporting dog puppies compete against each other for Group 1st, Group 2nd, Group 3rd, and Group 4th- nothing after that is a placement, but it is still a good honor to make the cut. Mystic beat all the other puppies except the English setter pup. That setter puppy went on to beat all the other group winners to become Best Puppy In Show, so the sporting group was good today.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Jill - I'm learning something new every day.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Brave said:


> Congrats on another win!!


It is always fun to win bc so many days you do not - it is definitely a marathon and not a sprint. Tomorrow's judge is not a good one for the style of dog I love, but at this 6-9 age we are just in it for the fun and experience- any winning is icing.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is this your guy, Kate? Dreamworks Wiseguy Puddle Jumper? I am so slow! I thought you were there watching until you wrote you had to go back for grooming stuff.Now looking back, I see you are showing Bertie- that is awesome. Best of luck tomorrow. Who is the other Dreamworks girl baby puppy? She won her class today.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LJack said:


> Don't you know...he is Calvin Klein. :roflmao:
> 
> Congrats!


I missed this before- funny. I will just write Calvin Klein in Mystic's judges book, bc I have no clue who it is.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is this your guy, Kate? Dreamworks Wiseguy Puddle Jumper? I am so slow! I thought you were there watching until you wrote you had to go back for grooming stuff. Best of luck tomorrow. Who is the other Dreamworks girl baby puppy? She won the class today.


LOL - I'll be there watching tomorrow. Like I told his breeder, I couldn't do 4 days in a row (though since I had so much fun the last 2 days, I'm almost regretting not entering). <- I'm going back sans dogs to get a little shopping done and watch on the sidelines.  Bertie's brother Eli - "Mihran's Rise to the Top" won our class yesterday and today. 

The other DreamWorks baby is Bertie's cousin. Her mom is his aunt.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry I am so slow! Michigan is way out of my usual 'hood.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Will you send him into Michigan again in April for the Saginaw shows? I haven't filled out the paperwork (no premium yet), but already planning to be there.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

No, I am going to keep him home probably until midway through 12-18 puppy, and hike, play, do some rally. Keller and I will show him a little bit ourselves in our home shows.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Megora said:


> Will you send him into Michigan again in April for the Saginaw shows? I haven't filled out the paperwork (no premium yet), but already planning to be there.


Your dog has a beautiful pedigree. I bet you two will do great.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thousand vying for the crown at Michigan Winter Dog Classic show in Novi | The Detroit News


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Megora said:


> LOL - I'll be there watching tomorrow. Like I told his breeder, I couldn't do 4 days in a row (though since I had so much fun the last 2 days, I'm almost regretting not entering). <- I'm going back sans dogs to get a little shopping done and watch on the sidelines.  Bertie's brother Eli - "Mihran's Rise to the Top" won our class yesterday and today.
> 
> The other DreamWorks baby is Bertie's cousin. Her mom is his aunt.


Jeannie said the Dreamworks puppy is just lovely - she beat Fuzz two of the days. 

Sookie did end up winning her 3rd major, so now she just has 2 points to go for her CH, but we just have the two days in Erie PA before they come home.

Mystic turns 9 months today, so he will move up for Erie this weekend. He has 6 CH points but no majors, 3 Best Puppies, and puppy Groups 1 and 2, but I think that is his ceiling right now. I do not expect he will win this weekend, but I am proud of his great showing from the baby class.


----------

